# New Jersey



## pla725 (Mar 21, 2009)

Any New Jersey buns out there? I'm in the Mount Holly area.


----------



## karnana3 (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm not too far away from you... in philly!


----------



## JimD (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm in northern NJ.......Bergen County.

Close to the George Washington Bridge & NYC.


----------



## BunLuvvie (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in central NJ, near laurenceville.


----------



## GalacticBunny (Apr 4, 2009)

NJ resident here! Currently Maple Shade, soon moving to Riverton.


----------



## BunLuvvie (Apr 5, 2009)

GalacticBunny wrote:


> NJ resident here! Currently Maple Shade, soon moving to Riverton.


Hey fellow New Jersian (no idea if that's a word)


----------



## Celestial Wind (Apr 13, 2009)

Southern NJ Bunny mom here!


----------



## JimD (Apr 18, 2009)

*Celestial Wind wrote: *


> Southern NJ Bunny mom here!



hihihihihihi!!! :wave2

So good to see you 'round!!!!


----------



## Celestial Wind (Apr 20, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Celestial Wind wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Southern NJ Bunny mom here!
> ...



Hi Jim How are you doing? Are you still working with The Glouster County Animal Shelter?





Awlll look my avitar has my Lucky in it still....Bless his little soul ray:


----------



## rayeraye90 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey everyone, new to the site and needed to ask a question...

I adopted two boys about a month ago and have been searching everywhere online to try and find them the best bunny savvy vet. It's proving to be very difficult, as every review I come across is about cats and dogs. I'm looking for a personal experience from a rabbit owner with a good vet. I live in Philly and am more than willing to travel a little ways. South Jersey isn't far at all.

Can anyone recommend a good vet for my bunnies? I want to take them asap because one of them seems a little under the weather the past few days.

Please help me out!!:help


----------



## Celestial Wind (Apr 26, 2009)

*rayeraye90 wrote: *


> Hey everyone, new to the site and needed to ask a question...
> 
> I adopted two boys about a month ago and have been searching everywhere online to try and find them the best bunny savvy vet. It's proving to be very difficult, as every review I come across is about cats and dogs. I'm looking for a personal experience from a rabbit owner with a good vet. I live in Philly and am more than willing to travel a little ways. South Jersey isn't far at all.
> 
> ...


Hi Try Dr. Blumenthal (I thinkits spelled wrong) in Millville NJ I belive his place is called The Animal Hospital of Millville he is a very good exotics vet.


----------



## rayeraye90 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you! I will try him out. I can't wait to finally get them in to see a doctor!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 21, 2009)

Hello!:coolness:

We're in Northern NJ, Hudson County, right outside of NYC


----------



## rayeraye90 (May 21, 2009)

Hello! The farthest north I've been in Jersey is Holmdel, which I don't think is very north lol. Been to NYC tho!


----------



## KookieKing (May 22, 2009)

MapleShade, Nj bunnies here!


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2009)

I haven't come across any vets in the Philly area accept the University of Penn. I know someone who uses a vet in Radnor/Wayne area. In NJ I would recommend Animal and Bird Health in Cherry Hill. Ask for Dr. Duggan.


----------



## KookieKing (May 25, 2009)

I took Zell there when he was sick. He's a great vet but very expensive, he wants $330 for a check up and neuter of Kookie. I found a vet thats a lot cheaper on the Rabbit House Society by $100. I was gonna check them out for a neutering if anyone has an info on this vet let me know. 

Vetco Animal Hospital

Dr. Laura Snyder

Tabernacle, NJ 08088

609-268-9470


----------



## pla725 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've used Dr. Snyder. She is not as knowledgeable as Dr. Duggan but is willing to consult with other vets. I've had some of my rabbits neutered and spayed by her. No issues.


----------



## 8ozcup (Jun 14, 2009)

Bergen County buns here!


----------



## JimD (Jun 15, 2009)

*8ozcup wrote: *


> Bergen County buns here!


Me, too!! .... Fair Lawn, to be more exact.


----------



## 8ozcup (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool beans! Bergenfield here!


----------



## pla725 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking for foster homes for a rabbit rescue. We need new fosters as we have a request from a shelter to take ten rabbits. You can contact [email protected] .


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 1, 2009)

North Jersey, here, in Sussex County. Have 61 buns looking for loving homes.
Anyone interested?!!!


----------



## pla725 (Jul 24, 2009)

Saw this on craigslist. Person is looking for a vet in the Somerset/N. Middlesexareas.

http://cnj.craigslist.org/pet/1281348819.html


----------



## HoOn (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Guys! 

Representing South Bound Brook in Somerset County.


----------



## HoOn (Jul 29, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Saw this on craigslist. Person is looking for a vet in the Somerset/N. Middlesexareas.
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/pet/1281348819.html


I forwarded this link to them.

http://www.njhrs.com/vet.htm

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## hln917 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, we're from Warren County!


----------



## pla725 (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. The bunny in your avatar remines me of my Dutch mix Goobie. She is my avatar.


----------



## Java (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy Cow! 60 Bunnies? I have 5, and I thought that was a lot! I'm in Mansfield, NJ (Warren County). How do you come to have 60? And where in the world do they all live?


----------



## JimD (Sep 13, 2009)

*Java wrote: *


> Holy Cow! 60 Bunnies? I have 5, and I thought that was a lot! I'm in Mansfield, NJ (Warren County). How do you come to have 60? And where in the world do they all live?


If you mean dootsmom....she runs a rabbit rescue/retirement home.


----------



## ricosuave (Dec 19, 2009)

Newark Nj Buns Here. we need to get fixd, what to tell momi


----------



## hln917 (Dec 22, 2009)

*ricosuave wrote: *


> Newark Nj Buns Here. we need to get fixd, what to tell momi


I know where that is! I work there.:biggrin2:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 17, 2012)

We are in South Jersey. Blackwood Area. 

Nice to have found this site. 

K


----------



## PapaJoe (Mar 1, 2012)

North Jersey - Hudson County - Weehawken
New dad! 

I have gone to Rutherford Animal hospital 
for my Gerbils and have a great Vet I've gone to 
for years! Will take my new family to her next week
to get their first check-up and create files for each of them.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

*PapaJoe wrote: *


> North Jersey - Hudson County - Weehawken
> New dad!
> 
> I have gone to Rutherford Animal hospital
> ...



You are so fortunate to have a good pet facility so near you. 

Welcome to the Forum from another New Jersey resident. Congratulations on becoming "The Dad". You should start a blog that will depict your progress of becoming a "Bunny Dad". 

K


----------



## roxyllsk (Dec 11, 2012)

Delran, NJ here ! 

My dear old English lop that I found in front of my office 9 years ago passed away last year. 

I missed him so I thought that I could rescue 2 small buns ... so I have 2 mini something mixes and they are fun !


----------



## pla725 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas and New Years to all fellow New Jersey Bunnies and their humans from Paula and the Bunny Bunch.


----------



## mizclynn (Sep 15, 2013)

Heyy im south in Howell NJ


----------

